# Lian Li Tyr PC-X500



## Darksaber (Oct 6, 2008)

The X500 is the shrunk version of the already awesome Tyr PC-X2000 case by Lian Li. The larger brother already blew our socks off, featuring a unique layout, great design and lots of features. We take a close look at the Tyr PC-X500 in the hopes to find the same great feature set in a more compact enclosure. 

*Show full review*


----------



## 3dchipset (Nov 6, 2008)

When you say the side panels was hard to fit on is it because of the wiring behind the mobo after the install? Do you see any bending because of it?

How where the sound dynamics? Any vibrations? A lot of noise?


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 6, 2008)

3dchipset said:


> When you say the side panels was hard to fit on is it because of the wiring behind the mobo after the install? Do you see any bending because of it?
> 
> How where the sound dynamics? Any vibrations? A lot of noise?



Hi!
No vibrations at all. AT first fitting the panel did not work out, because some cables were in the way. The locking mechanism is very unforgiving, meaning: even if the hooks do not line up perfectly (due to bending) it will not lock. So after rearranging the cabeling a bit, the door fit perfectly without any bending.

This may be a bigger issue on the X2000 as the door is larger, but not for the X500.

I have been using this case for my main rig for about a month now. Great case!

cheers
DS


----------



## cheesemonkey (Nov 7, 2008)

are the fans quiet? making it an all round really quiet case?

im planning to get this for my core i7 build!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like a nice case, and after a few months when the initial high price falls i may look into getting such a clean cut case.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

This is a really nice-looking case.  I absolutely love the idea and design of it! 

@cheesemonkey:  If the fans are anything like the ones that came with my friend's PC-A70B, they're extremely quiet


----------



## noahhomsky (Nov 7, 2008)

-----------
Form Factor 	EATX, CEB, ATX, M-ATX 
-----------

Can EATX really fits in this case? I need two small cases for workstations with Intel s5000xvn motherboards. But at Lian-Li site in specifications of Tyr PC-X500: M-ATX, ATX only.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 8, 2008)

Great design !

superb black finish throughout!

limiting storage slots, though!

I believe this could be a fantastic mod base.....


----------

